# Pt 6/3--A few questions



## donnakd (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm one week away from my partial. I am a little nervous, more anxious to just get it over with. The right side that was biopsied has been swollen(more than it was already) since the last one and I've been having tightness and some soreness. Should I let my doc know?
Also wondering if anyone has any advice on surgery prep/recovery?

(As a reminder, I had a sonogram in January. My thyroid has been enlarged for a couple of years, and when it seemed to enlarged more in the span of a few months a sonogram was ordered. It took 2 months for my PCP(she is new to the area)to find a doc to see me. Had 2 biopsied, both inconclusive, and chose to have half out to biopsy.)

Thanks!!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

It may be inflammation from the biopsy but best to let the doctor know. Hang in there!


----------



## donnakd (Apr 8, 2013)

Does anyone know when I'll be able to drive after PT?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You COULD but you should not - you will have limited range of motion with your neck. Also, you'll be surprised how weird you feel afterwards. Not bad, but just off your game.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

I left it til after the stitch was out before driving - approx. 8 or 9 days in total, I suppose. I didn't find my neck was particularly stiff or sore, it was more the feeling of being a bit "spaced out" from the anaesthetic and weird hormone stuff which stopped me until then.


----------



## donnakd (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you all for the responses. I found out today I'm supposed to be at the hospital at 10 am Monday. Glad its not really early(its an hours drive), but wish it were a little earlier. I don't expect to really be hungry as I'll be nervous, but am sure I will be thirsty.


----------



## SweetMelissa (May 20, 2013)

Donna--hope all goes well with you. I look forward to reading about your speedy recovery. I'm scheduled for right partial on June 27th. My nodules suddenly started growing fast in the past year. They're diverting and compressing trachea and I'm having a lot of trouble sleeping at night.


----------



## donnakd (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks Melissa! I'm currently waiting patiently in pre op. Looks like it will be an hour to an hour and and half before I'm taken back. Prayers appreciated and I'll update as soon as I feel like it afterward.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Hope it went well!!


----------



## suzanna (May 13, 2013)

Please let us know how you are doing when you feel up to it. I pray that everything went very well.


----------



## donnakd (Apr 8, 2013)

Everything went well. Surgery was about 3 hours but just seemed like a short nap to me. I did get slightly nauseous at about 10 last night. Nurse gave me Phenergan right away and it took care of it. The doc was going to be in surgery at 8 this morning until 12 or 1, so he gave me the choice of him releasing me before or after. Hubby had an appointment so later worked better so I was released about 1:30. It has really been uneventful except for the short bout of nausea. Just feels like a bad sore throat, and swollen and bruised around incision. My neck so far hasn't been sore at all. 
Initial pathology from frozen sections showed benign. Hoping final pathology shows the same. He said if he heard anything before my post op appointment he'd let me know, but usually it took at least a week so hoping it will be there by my appointment next Tuesday morning. 
Can't think of anything else right now. I am a little more sore around incision this evening. Noticed when I ate it took a little more work, if that makes sense! 
Thanks for all the prayers and well wishes! I'll update my progress in a day or two.


----------



## donnakd (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh, want to add I'm not digging the numbness in the neck. Hoping that will subside.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome home! I'm glad everything went well.

Yes, it makes complete sense about eating. Is hard to describe...it's almost like you consciously have to tell your neck to work.  And, yes, the numbness will subside. It takes a few weeks, but it gets better. That's why I couldn't stand to have anything touch my neck (scarfs etc)...it felt like it accentuated the numbness.


----------



## SweetMelissa (May 20, 2013)

Donna--So glad to hear that your p/t went fine and that you're doing ok. Mine is scheduled for June 27 so I have a few more questions for you. How is your energy level? How about your appetite? Have they tested your thyroid levels? Will your remaining lobe produce enough thyroid hormone? Did they put drainage tubes in your neck after surgery? Did your require morphine or other strong narcotic immediately after surgery? How are you sleeping now? When do you think you'll be able to drive? Sorry for the barrage of questions!! Take Care, SM


----------



## donnakd (Apr 8, 2013)

SweetMelissa said:


> Donna--So glad to hear that your p/t went fine and that you're doing ok. Mine is scheduled for June 27 so I have a few more questions for you. How is your energy level? How about your appetite? Have they tested your thyroid levels? Will your remaining lobe produce enough thyroid hormone? Did they put drainage tubes in your neck after surgery? Did your require morphine or other strong narcotic immediately after surgery? How are you sleeping now? When do you think you'll be able to drive? Sorry for the barrage of questions!! Take Care, SM


Hello Melissa! I will be happy to answer your questions. 
My energy level has been ok to good. Surgery Monday, rested and napped a lot through Wednesday, made it through the day Thursday, walked 2.3 miles Friday morning(was doing 4 daily before surgery and really paranoid about getting back to that!), crashed for 2 hours Friday afternoon, walked 3 miles Saturday, didn't need nap, church and lunch out yesterday, 2 hour nap(after Rangers game!) and here we are today. I think I'm doing ok in the energy dept!
I was STARVING after surgery(actually before since I had my last meal at 8 the night before and they didn't take me to OR until 1 pm). I'm pretty sure its one of the first things I told the nurse in recovery. I actually had 2 meals that evening. They would only let me have clear liquids first so I had broth and jello as soon as they would let me. Then had oatmeal and yogurt about 2 hours later. Was starving and ready to pick up the phone and order my breakfast Wednesday at 6:30(the earliest they would take orders, should have ordered it the night before!). Since that meal though my appetite has been up and down. Not sure why. 
They have not checked levels yet. I go to my post op tomorrow so assuming they will? Will let you know.
Don't know if my half thyroid will work. Time(or maybe bloodwork) will tell I guess.
No drainage tubes. 
They gave me a little morphine as I was waking up. Told them I didn't want much. Lortab after that, they wanted to keep my pain under a 4, so if it even got to a 3 they wanted me to take it. The last dose I took they let me take half(it was liquid) since I wasn't sure I needed it. That was like 8 am Tuesday. I wanted Tylenol but the doc has only ordered lortab and was in surgery. He discharged me with a prescription for hydrocodone/acetaminophen which I only took at night the first 2 nights home. Took Tylenol during the day, haven't taken any since Saturday. The only "pain" I ever had was my throat, which I'm assuming was from breathing tube. My neck(front, around incision) was bruised, so just discomfort there. The back of my neck/shoulders was never sore or stiff. I guess they did a good job positioning me.
I have been sleeping on my back with head elevated. Still can't stand laying flat. I don't think I will until all the swelling goes down. I've tried sleeping on side but just feels weird. I have woke up the last 2 nights with heart palpitations though. Not sure what that's from.
I have been driving since Friday. I've had full mobility of my neck since surgery and felt fine. It wasn't a conscious decision to drive though. I wanted a drink from Sonic and hopped in my car and went. I don't think you can go by my experience. It seems most people have neck pain/stiffness, and if you need pain meds other than Tylenol of course you don't want to drive. And some people have worse reactions to anesthesia and it takes longer to get out of system. (They did make me cough deeply every time they came in to check me in hospital. Said it was to make sure stuff wasn't building up in lungs and to get the leftover anesthesia out.)
I hope I've answered your questions. It was really easier than I ever imagined. I'll post an update after my appointment tomorrow!


----------



## donnakd (Apr 8, 2013)

I feel like I've taken several steps backward today in my recovery! I am feeling very "off". Tired, tightening in throat, and keep having little hints of dizzy spells. I thought I was having heart palpitations, but put on my hr monitor(always wear when exercising), and think its just that feeling of stronger heartbeat--might be slightly increased but not by a few b/m. Anyone else whose had a PT have any insight? Symptoms of body trying to regulate to having half? Possibly remnants of anesthesia coming back to haunt? 
I did manage 3 miles on the treadmill late morning and had an hour nap this afternoon. Felt better for a little bit after nap. 
I sure can't wait for my post op apt in the morning. I hope he is ready for all my questions!!


----------



## donnakd (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm feeling much better today. Not sure what the deal was yesterday.

My post op went well. He said the only way we would have known whether the nodule was benign or cancer was surgically. 
Stitches were removed, can't believe how light scar is. He sent me for a TSH reflex test. I don't expect anything will be found. I am to call if I have any problems with swelling, scar healing, or feel like I need thyroid function checked again(assuming test is normal this time). Follow up in 6 months, with orders to schedule sonogram for left side before so those results can be discussed. 
I'm feeling especially blessed this afternoon. Think I'll concentrate on that right now!!


----------

